
Launch HN: Spendwith – A shopping app for buying and selling, by culture - jibril_s
Hello all, I&#x27;m the founder of Spendwith (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spendwith.in" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spendwith.in</a>) a social impact company and peer-to-peer shopping app that allows users to buy goods or services from specific cultural groups.  Users can shop products or services specifically from Black, Asian, Latinix, Muslim, Jewish, Women, LGBT or Veteran sellers, with more groups to come.<p>People want to target their spending in this manner, but there&#x27;s no platform that allows this to happen.  We&#x27;re targeting the markets Craigslist, Ebay, Letgo and Offerup dominate.  Even though these are big competitors, they wouldn&#x27;t dare provide this type of value on their shopping platforms.<p>We&#x27;re happy to have Jesus Martinez (A YC Investor) as an advisor. =&gt; 
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spendwith.in&#x2F;invest" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spendwith.in&#x2F;invest</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=FzUY5_dBaYE" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=FzUY5_dBaYE</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;spendwith" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;spendwith</a><p>Jibril Sulaiman
@datdudejibril
======
fiatjaf
Isn't this racism or something like that? Discrimination at all levels.

~~~
jibril_s
No. People want to support Latinix business owners.

